# Cat flea treatment.



## poiuytrewq (24 August 2017)

My cats have fleas, they are not tame enough to weigh or spray but live in the house so I've ordered house spray and looked at the kind of treatment that you spot onto the neck. I'm confident I can do this is when they eat I can stroke both cats now.  
I have no clue what they weigh and see the pipettes treat cats under 5kg or cats over. 
Which is best to buy?! I don't want to over do them but equally if I buy the ones for under 5 kg and it's too small will it work?


----------



## Umbongo (25 August 2017)

Ideally take them to the vets to be weighed and get proper flea treatment from the vet.
If you can't do this then I would recommend Advantage. Still not as good as prescription treatment....but better than getting frontline or bob martin etc.
Can't help with the sizing, they will need weighing.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (25 August 2017)

Umbongo said:



			Ideally take them to the vets to be weighed and get proper flea treatment from the vet.
If you can't do this then I would recommend Advantage. Still not as good as prescription treatment....but better than getting frontline or bob martin etc.
Can't help with the sizing, they will need weighing.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with Umbongo re Advantage.  If you can take them to your vets then s/he may prescribe Advocat, which also does mites.  Good work blitzing the house as well.

If you can't get them to the vets are you able to tempt them onto a set of digital bathroom scales with some tasty morsels?  I have used Dreamies before, making sure you set the scales to zero or tare once the food is on (not so important for a couple of Dreamies, more so if you are using a plate or bowl!).  At least you will know which size pipettes to buy.  I think Advantage is under or over 4kg rather than 5kg.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (25 August 2017)

a 5kg cat is a fair size cat fwiw but I'd not worry too much about overdosing them with the larger size if they are adults. personally I'd weight myself, then weight myself with a cat-wrap it in a towel and put the spot on on while cat is wrapped up-I worm at the same time with drontal down the throat. I use Advantage regularly with no issues under or over 4kg). dont forget to wash bedding too.


----------



## poiuytrewq (26 August 2017)

Im really not keen on either weighing myself or taking to the vet. I've literally just turned a corner at gaining their trust. The second i go too far with one its wild again for weeks! They have both been to the vets to be done and it was incredibly traumatic for them, the one in particular was terrified for weeks. 
I don't think they are big cats at all, in fact if asked i'd say quite small so am going to go for the under 5kg i think. Thanks


----------



## TheresaW (26 August 2017)

If they've both seen the vet within the last 6 months, chances are your vet will sell you a prescription flea treatment. We use Advocat which is a spot on from our vet. It's very good.


----------



## Adopter (27 August 2017)

I have used spot on now cats are more accepting of being handled.  To start with when I noticed feral cat kept flicking his ears and I could see he had fleas I put a tablet in his food, and the fleas were gone surprisingly  quickly.


----------

